# What wattage of sub do you recommend?



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm kind of new the home theater, I am in my first house. My wife and I are working on some projects now, one of them being the home theater. Because this is our first house, it's relatively smaller, the section of the basement being used as a home theater is roughly 14x15, the room is actually 18' long, but where the back of the couch will stop is 15' back.

For this house, everything is entry level, nothing spectacular. I know there will always be better, louder, and so on speakers out there, but for now, all I'm looking for is good quality, entry level home theater equipment.

My receiver is a Sony (don't have the model # with me). It pumps our 120 watts per channel, including the subwoofer channel.

Now to my question, at 120 watts coming out, what sub would you recommend? I have found some decently priced 200 watt and 150 watt subs. Are those what I need?

If my receiver is pushing 120 watts out in the channel, does it make since to buy a 300 watt sub? Is that really going to do anything, or would it actually sound worse?

Side note: I do not plan to buy an amp for the sub. My wife and I are looking to sell the house within the next 2-3 years (economy permitting. :doh, so what would you recommend?


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

Are you looking at powered subwoofers? Most of them will already be amplified and will not require anything out of your receiver.

Which subs are you looking at?


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh, okay. So if, lets just say, I bought a 500w powered subwoofer, the wattage of my receiver does not matter? Because the amp would do the power? I know what amps do, I just didn't know how it would work in HT.

And if that is the case, I do not know what I am looking for now. Anything that is loud for 200-300 dollars. Again, I know I could got bigger, better, etc, but this is all for an entry level HT setup. So just looking for good quality at a low price.


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

So I would suppose the better question is:

I have an 840 watt receiver. 120 out to each channel. What wattage of a powered subwoofer would you recommend? I like a lot of bass! But I don't want it to be overpowering, yet at the same time, I don't want it to be too quiet.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Does your AV receiver have a sub pre out thats uses a standard phono cable (it should be labelled if there is). If so you can use any active (self powered) subwoofer.

With an active sub it doesnt matter how powerful it is as any active sub can be integrated into a system well. Which ones to look for is difficult for me to recommend, someone should be along shortly to help there.


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

Honestly, wattage is only one factor that goes into a subwoofer. The size of the driver and the construction of your cabinet are equally important. IMO, the sub is the most impactful part of a home so getting the right one is key.

So, that being said, if you provide some info on your budget we can probably make some solid recommendations.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

dalto said:


> Honestly, wattage is only one factor that goes into a subwoofer. The size of the driver and the construction of your cabinet are equally important. IMO, the sub is the most impactful part of a home so getting the right one is key.
> 
> So, that being said, if you provide some info on your budget we can probably make some solid recommendations.


200-300 dollars


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

It does have a pre out.

And yes, 200-300 dollars is the budget I am setting for myself. I would prefer to be closer to 200. And as mentioned above, I have 120 watts per channel, and in wall 120 watt speakers.

And I never buy anything without search thousands of reviews, so I'm just looking for some guidance, I suppose, in the right direction for a a good quality and sounding 200-300 dollar powered subwoofer.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

For a few more dollars I would consider one of the budget SVS subs which perform well above there price point, or keep an eye on the classifieds to see if any come up S/H....


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I think its more an issue of what SPL a sub can reach than how much power it takes to do it.

The HSU STF-1 is on special right now for $269. Seems well regarded in several reviews.

Buying used at your price point might be the best option. There are some good subs at VideogoN.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

celica_pete21 said:


> It does have a pre out.
> 
> And yes, 200-300 dollars is the budget I am setting for myself. I would prefer to be closer to 200. And as mentioned above, I have 120 watts per channel, and in wall 120 watt speakers.


There still seems to be some confusion. The pre-out signal from your receiver has absolutely no connection to the rated wattage of your receiver's amplifier section.

The Hsu that was mentioned would be a good choice. It is certainly entry level, but it is a capable sub. It won't go as low or as loud as a higher end sub.

It's too bad you went with in wall speakers. Bookshelves at the same price point sound much better.


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

No, there's no confusion. I just meant my speakers are 120 watts. So what wattage of a sub would you recommend that would sound good with that watt of speakers. For example, my speakers are 120 watts. I don't want a 50 watt sub, because it's going to be too quiet for my liking. 

I went with in wall speakers, because my wife and I plan to sell the house within a couple years. So this room needs to be "family room" ready if the next owners choose for it to be. And honestly, in-wall speakers are my preference. I like the way they look better. I'm not a fan of the box speakers all over, at least not for this home theater. Maybe my next house, but not this one.

Thanks for the help. All your comments have helped out greatly!


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Okay, here I am going to sound like a hypocrite, but you have me considering bookshelf speakers. lol

My big thing is a VERY clean look. Absolutely NO speaker wire showing, and and I framing this project now, so I will be able to run the wire through the walls and ceiling easily.

But for a bookshelf speaker, for the rears, how do you, or would you suggest, installing them?

Do you have them hanging on wall? Ceiling? Obviously the front speakers are (atleast what I am looking at) are tall, so they would be on the floor, but I have 7.1 surround, so where would you put your surrounds and rear speakers?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Remember that the speaker wattage only means that they can handle that much power before failure. I would go for the largest, loudest, cleanest, most powerful sub you can afford. I always recommend the SVSound subs, but, HSU make great subs, too, as do others. Because bass is mostly non-directional, you don't have to "match" a sub with the speakers per se. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

celica_pete21 said:


> Okay, here I am going to sound like a hypocrite, but you have me considering bookshelf speakers. lol
> 
> My big thing is a VERY clean look. Absolutely NO speaker wire showing, and and I framing this project now, so I will be able to run the wire through the walls and ceiling easily.
> 
> ...


What you propose is impossible with good sound. Speaker wires are part of the deal. Electricity requires a wire currently to operate. 

If you are handy why not put a kit together.
http://www.creativesound.ca/details.php?model=QUARTET10 Subwoofer Kit
would blow away anything you could buy for 300 bucks.

If just want a good cheap sub get a pair of Dayton HT-120 http://www.parts-express.com/pe/sho...=dayton sub-120&CFID=3823138&CFTOKEN=53344978

Very good subs for the price. With 2 you can get much better sound.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

If you are planning to sell the house I suggest you get the best 2.1 setup you can afford and not worry about wiring. That's generally a better setup than a cheap home theater setup anyway and much easier to deal with.


----------

